# We still get to hunt them here...



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

With all the talk about sage grouse going on the endangered list (a ploy to end oil and gas drilling, has little to with our populations of grouse here), it is good to still have a season in Wyoming. We have lots of them, don't be fooled by the 2 bird daily limit. We have been successful every morning and I wish the season ran longer than 13 days. Here are a couple of pics. I hope to have more (forgot my camera a few days).


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I am still kicking myself for not hunting when n.d. still had a season. I actually had a trip planned the year they closed it,


----------

